# Picture(s) of you



## Rick

Since the last one was getting old and off topic I decided to make a new one. We recently went to Hawaii so I have some good pics now.

Me at Kaimu Beach which is a black sand beach formed by a recent lava flow:







Me at ahalanui park which is a natural pool warmed by volcanic activity underground






Cool pic with a storm approaching near the black sand beach. It poured soon after this pic was taken.






Wife and I






Me snorkeling in the tidal pools which were amazing!






Me on a lava arch


----------



## hibiscusmile

Lovely scenery, but what's a vacation Rick?


----------



## OGIGA

Wow, black sand... I want some.


----------



## Rick

hibiscusmile said:


> Lovely scenery, but what's a vacation Rick?


First time in over four years I have had more than a few days off in a row. It was well worth it.


----------



## acerbity

Me and my best friend






Here's me on a business trip to South Carolina (guess which colleagues are mentally ill)






Generic webcam pic


----------



## Morpheus uk

Umm does this count?

(Me in the pics XD)

http://aworkingpig.co.uk/bond/007/download...3&amp;mode=view


----------



## macro junkie

Samsung SM-226CW 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor + 19inch LCD AL1916 hooked up to Manufacturer: Overclocker UK Built

Processor: Intel Core2 [email protected]

Memory: 2GB 667Mhz

Hard Drive: WDC2500YS,Samsung HD400LD USB Drive

Video Card: Asus Nvidia 8800GTX 720Mb..

Monitor: Acer AL1916 LCD 19"

Sound Card: Builtin-Realtek HD Audio

Speakers/Headphones: Sennheiser

Keyboard: Standard 102 Mircosoft Keyboard

Mouse: Razer Copperhead

Mouse Surface: Standard Mousemat

Operating System: Win XP Pro SP2

Rig - canon 400d - canon mpe-65 macro lens - canon mt-24ex flash


----------



## macro junkie

Morpheus uk said:


> Umm does this count?(Me in the pics XD)
> 
> http://aworkingpig.co.uk/bond/007/download...3&amp;mode=view


i was about to post pic of you from your flickr account..one with all the bugs on your head..looks like you deleted it tho


----------



## The_Asa

Man, that camera looks FUN to use!


----------



## macro junkie

The_Asa said:


> Man, that camera looks FUN to use!


it should be for the money..3000$..its the best macro rig on the market


----------



## The_Asa

LOL, you should lent the guy who took your picture, your camera.


----------



## macro junkie

The_Asa said:


> LOL, you should lent the guy who took your picture, your camera.


He wouldn't know how to use it..


----------



## Ian

That's not a bald patch there Rick, it's a solar panel for your sex machine


----------



## idolomantis

Ian said:


> That's not a bald patch there Rick, it's a solar panel for your sex machine


hahaha r0fl :lol:


----------



## macro junkie

Ian said:


> That's not a bald patch there Rick, it's a solar panel for your sex machine


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chrisboy101

aww wouldnt take that rick lol


----------



## Rick

Ian said:


> That's not a bald patch there Rick, it's a solar panel for your sex machine


huh?


----------



## The_Asa

Wow, Ian, way to insult the other admin lol


----------



## idolomantis

macro junkie said:


> He wouldn't know how to use it..


nope he need s to read the 500 page manual first...


----------



## idolomantis

me (ghost version)







me (infra red version)






more comming soon :lol: 

all pics made by apple photo booth + apple freakshow.


----------



## macro junkie

idolomantis said:


> me (ghost version)more comming soon :lol:
> 
> all pics made by apple photo booth + apple freakshow.


somone needs a hair cut :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

macro junkie said:


> somone needs a hair cut :lol:


already had  :lol:


----------



## Precious

This is a snap of the 'Flock of Seagulls' singer and me. We was jus chillaxin b4 da show.


----------



## macro junkie

Precious said:


> This is a snap of the 'Flock of Seagulls' singer and me. We was jus chillaxin b4 da show.


The guy looks puzzled :lol:


----------



## Precious

He can't remember me as I was only 5 or 6 when the band was popular.


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: Lucky You!


----------



## Precious

Hey Hi! You remember, back in the day? I was very disappointed about his hair.


----------



## idolomantis

heres the complete set of me:

old pics:











new one(just made)






my eye:






random weirdness :lol:


----------



## acerbity

Precious said:


> This is a snap of the 'Flock of Seagulls' singer and me. We was jus chillaxin b4 da show.


Aww but we don't get to see you very well in the picture


----------



## Rick

acerbity said:


> Aww but we don't get to see you very well in the picture


What I can see looks great.


----------



## acerbity

Rick said:


> What I can see looks great.


rawr


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

idolomantis said:


> me (ghost version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me (infra red version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more comming soon :lol:
> 
> all pics made by apple photo booth + apple freakshow.


Show the regular pic of you!


----------



## idolomantis

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Show the regular pic of you!


nope


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

idolomantis said:


> nope


Oh I understand.


----------



## harryallard

this is me testing my new camera (in a non-vain way, was just testing the preset portrait mode) :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

harryallard said:


> this is me testing my new camera (in a non-vain way, was just testing the preset portrait mode) :lol:


lol, :lol: :lol: :lol: you need a haircut to!


----------



## harryallard

hahaha it was longer but our deputy head teacher dubbed it as "an extreme hairstyle" and made me have it cut :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101

harryallard said:


> hahaha it was longer but our deputy head teacher dubbed it as "an extreme hairstyle" and made me have it cut :lol:


teachers can be annoying. my friend was excluded for having his hair too short!


----------



## harryallard

ahaha our school sucks when it comes to physical appearance

they want us orderly like soldiers lol


----------



## idolomantis

harryallard said:


> ahaha our school sucks when it comes to physical appearancethey want us orderly like soldiers lol


 :blink: lucky for me i have long hair lol. i make it lookin good with gel tho


----------



## Ian

Well thought I'd post a few photos of myself since the ones I did about 2 years ago.

It's a shame none of them were when I was sober. Not to worry ^_^ 

Zoo8 music festival (voted the worst music festival in history):







In Malaga drinking one of my many Mojito's:






Being licked by a total stranger:






Anyway, that's enough posting. Time to crack open a Desperados


----------



## idolomantis

i cant see them


----------



## The_Asa

I can see them fine...unfortunately on that last one :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

and i guess i dont even want to see that one :mellow:


----------



## Peter Clausen

(Hey Ian...Did you get your sister to pose with you in that first pic?)  I used to have hair like you. Now I wear a hat because I only have slightly more than Rick.

I posted this photo of me previously. I'll be in AZ all next week and will try to post some trip photos.

This is a fun category. I'm thinking about posting a page up with member photos.


----------



## idolomantis

omfg ian... was she(pic3) high or something :blink:


----------



## Rick

Peter said:


> (Hey Ian...Did you get your sister to pose with you in that first pic?)  I used to have hair like you. Now I wear a hat because I only have slightly more than Rick.I posted this photo of me previously. I'll be in AZ all next week and will try to post some trip photos.
> 
> This is a fun category. I'm thinking about posting a page up with member photos.


Not what I expected.  For some reason pictured you as an older guy, very thin, and going bald. I was way off! PS, my hair is slowly going away so a couple years ago I took to just shaving it. Much better this way.


----------



## Peter Clausen

Rick said:


> Not what I expected.  For some reason pictured you as an older guy, very thin, and going bald. I was way off! PS, my hair is slowly going away so a couple years ago I took to just shaving it. Much better this way.


LOL...I believe I'm actually all those things compared to many of the members  

I'm 33.

I Bic'd my head a few times in the last year. The last time I did it I also videotaped my wife's reaction. So priceless! She went right for the broom and started sweeping the kitchen floor. I think most married men can probably relate to what I'm talking about there. (she was not happy)


----------



## Rick

Peter said:


> LOL...I believe I'm actually all those things compared to many of the members  I'm 33.
> 
> I Bic'd my head a few times in the last year. The last time I did it I also videotaped my wife's reaction. So priceless! She went right for the broom and started sweeping the kitchen floor. I think most married men can probably relate to what I'm talking about there. (she was not happy)


Oh I agree. Luckily my wife likes the bald look. Plus it is so much easier.


----------



## Ian

Peter said:


> (Hey Ian...Did you get your sister to pose with you in that first pic?)


Shut it  

Well I guess you know things are going down hill when you have to wear a hat to conceal the little hair you have left...  Personally, I think you'd suit a flat peak better. Much more gangsta.


----------



## Giosan

This is us!


----------



## Peter Clausen

I traded in my gangsta-gear for a bug net and a fruit fly culture a long time ago!

Gio-san...very gothic. Cemetary?


----------



## Giosan

Haha no cemetary!

It was a nice place to view the ocean and the beach in Croatia :lol: It was night though, that explains it all.


----------



## idolomantis

in the up-left corner i see demonic eyes....


----------



## Giosan

######... now you found out i actually am a demon and it actually was a cemetary... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis

Giosan said:


> ######... now you found out i actually am a demon and it actually was a cemetary... &lt;_&lt;


nah, you,re not the only one who,s demonic....


----------



## The_Asa

I can see...nothing.


----------



## Ian

The_Asa said:


> I can see...nothing.


Can't see anything on your photo either. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

The_Asa said:


> I can see...nothing.


you need to open your eyes when watching pictures.


----------



## The_Asa

watching pictures? :lol: 

No, I mean, my browser isn't registering the photo...there's literally nothing there.


----------



## Birdfly

Me and some hairy humanoid ape thing:


----------



## idolomantis

O_O where the heck did you get them that size! i only get 10-15 cm in the net &lt;_&lt;


----------



## The_Asa

Birdfly, do you have a motorcycle? :lol:


----------



## Rick

Birdfly said:


> Me and some hairy humanoid ape thing:


Nice fish! Pike or something else?


----------



## Birdfly

Asa, no not any more, maybe when the kids have grown up a bit.

Rick, yes they are northern pike, _Esox lucius_.


----------



## chrisboy101

i thought you were a girl lol


----------



## Giosan

chrisboy101 said:


> i thought you were a girl lol


That's not funny :angry: men with long hair are awesome :lol: 

...says the Sandra-part of course.


----------



## chrisboy101

Giosan said:


> That's not funny :angry: men with long hair are awesome :lol: ...says the Sandra-part of course.


not the hair, the name. i always liked that name..


----------



## Birdfly

chrisboy101 said:


> i thought you were a girl lol


 :lol: If your used to 6 foot + girls with beards n tattoos then i can understand your confusion


----------



## idolomantis

i,m right behind the door.






clear enough






ok ok you win

prepare for awesomness! B) 






just kidding.

this is me.


----------



## yen_saw

Here is me on the recent Museum trip at Houston.






Looks pretty odd with bulky pant (part of my bug equipment were in the pant). Found a fat adult female ground mantis later on right beneath my feet in the smae spot!! Pic taken in recent trip to Tucson.


----------



## idolomantis

OMFG the geodes at the museum are huge O_O


----------



## Birdfly

yen_saw said:


>


Hey Yen, looks like you've "metamorphosed" into a beautiful tropical birdwing butterfly mate


----------



## Birdfly

chrisboy101 said:


> not the hair, the name. i always liked that name..


Sorry Chris, i realize what you were getting at now, its just i've had it said so many times in the past, gets me into trouble


----------



## Marcy

A couple photos of me, and one of my dogs...just because  

Pic 1

Pic 2

Halloween last year

My babies


----------



## Rick

Marcy said:


> A couple photos of me, and one of my dogs...just because


Very nice!


----------



## yen_saw

Birdfly said:


> Hey Yen, looks like you've "metamorphosed" into a beautiful tropical birdwing butterfly mate


Hey Gary, maybe i should extend both of my arms and that would make me loook like a mantis with threat pose :lol: Called me Yentis!!!


----------



## yeatzee

Ha, Yentis! I'll see if i can get some pics of me, though they will probably be of me skating


----------



## yeatzee

I was wrong my mom had a pic of me playing guitar.....


----------



## The_Asa

Did you drop on the floor asleep after she took that picture?


----------



## yeatzee

Ha, i've been really busy lately so yea i was pretty tired lol


----------



## Katnapper

Here's me...

Jesse and me at his birthday party.







Me and Brad on visit to Tucson, AZ where I met his parents for the first time last year (they're great!)






Me and Brad at our wedding reception.






This was taken a couple of years ago in a photo shoot for the cover of a college textbook about Nontraditional Career Roles. My neighbor at the time knew I worked construction and asked me to to do a shoot for her for the book. The second pic is of the cover. I was supposed to receive a copy of the textbook, but she never sent it to me. &lt;_&lt; Oh well...











This is me and Jesse in front of some of my rock collection in the driveway at our old house (we just bought a new house and moved this year). I did major landscaping/rockscaping at the old house. I miss my old yard and all my beloved rocks!!!  (they took years to collect from off of job sites, haul home in my minivan, :lol: and install by myself in the landscaping)






Here is me working on my natural stone pathway that I finally finished last year.  






And here's one Jesse took. :wacko: I was in the kitchen, stressed for some reason and trying to cook, and he was pestering me to take my picture... :angry: so I thought I'd give him a good one, lol. :lol: (saw this one while looking for pics and thought I'd give you all a laugh  )


----------



## MantisNation

Everyone is posting pics of themselves so why not I?

This is Me













This one is of my girlfriend and I:




I guess you have to click on the photos so they can open up bigger.


----------



## Ian

Eros, you're such a rudeboi, it's untrue.

Katnapper - love the magazine cover shoot!


----------



## kmsgameboy

Well...thats me...


----------



## idolomantis

It look's like your shocked by seeing the lens  :lol:


----------



## Sparky

Just stopped by to say hi with my new, tricked out haircut I got during the summer.






Take a good look because you will never see me again.


----------



## MantisNation

LOL- Hush it IAN


----------



## The_Asa

Sweet hair Sparky!


----------



## nasty bugger

Rick said:


> Not what I expected.  For some reason pictured you as an older guy, very thin, and going bald. I was way off! PS, my hair is slowly going away so a couple years ago I took to just shaving it. Much better this way.


Sounds to me like you have a typical 'Brit' visual. A vision of someone that is of 'the english way' and is educated and stately, that doesn't get too excited.

He looks like a big kid to me B) But so am I, a big, hairy, refuse to grow up kid, that's to uptight for his own good, but still enjoying life. No pics of me, no cable for cam to computer, plus I don't like showing myself :wacko:


----------

